# Cannot drag and drop attachments into new outlook email..



## twinkel0 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have recently bought a new PC with Win7 and I use MS Office Pro
2007. I have my Outlook configured and have been using it for a few days now
but since I installed it I have difficulty managing file attachments when trying
to send email.

I send files often to coworkers by dragging a document into the body of an
email. This no longer works and I get the symbol of the red circle and line
through it. HOWEVER, it works manually if I go through the steps using the
paperclip button to attach files.

It does work between emails though. I can create a new email and drag
attachments from an existing email and drop into a the new email.

I have no problems dragging an attachment OUT of email to my desktop or
folder but I just can't drag anything into a new email.

I only send Word, Excel, and PPT files so there shouldn't be any issue.

Ran Diagnostics and no issues- I also have all the latest drivers and updates.

System info below

--------------------------------------------------------------------

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8174 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD RADEON HD 6450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: A: Total - 197290 MB, Free - 133403 MB; C: Total - 205598 MB, Free - 134277 MB; D: Total - 13183 MB, Free - 1619 MB; J: Total - 165089 MB, Free - 49747 MB; K: Total - 788777 MB, Free - 150181 MB; M: Total - 202051 MB, Free - 197976 MB; V: Total - 317024 MB, Free - 304839 MB; W: Total - 18614 MB, Free - 18435 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2AB6, 1.04, 110386120002074
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## red2678 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is the format of the emails HTML? If you are writing or responding in PLAIN TEXT format (which is often the case) that feature will not work. See the below link.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/outlook-help/link-or-embed-files-HP003085344.aspx

Check out this link, good tutorial:

http://www.lytebyte.com/2009/08/03/how-to-insert-a-picture-or-image-inline-in-outlook-instead-as-attachment/


----------



## twinkel0 (Aug 18, 2011)

yes, it is set to HTML, I bought 2 of these PC, set both up the same, one works fine, the other has the attachment problem as noted above.

Thanks for the quick response though...


----------



## red2678 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is word set to be the default email editor?

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/turn-word-on-or-off-as-your-e-mail-editor-or-viewer-HP005242849.aspx


----------



## twinkel0 (Aug 18, 2011)

its my understanding Outlook 2007 and 2010 always use Word for editing. There are not settings for this option that I can find


----------



## twinkel0 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake for not saying I am using Office 2007


----------



## red2678 (Aug 17, 2011)

Try openening an e-mail go to the office button upper left corner, 
-> editor settings -> advanced -> *remove the mark* in "show picture placeholders"


----------

